# anyone else see this?



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Yes I saw it*

I still don't think it's ONE THING but wish us all well


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

So is this CCD only from a viral situation? I know Hackenburg has been touting pesticides as the culprit. But now, he has donated hives to this viral study. Is one thing feeding off the other? Or has Dave changed his stance?

Here is an upcoming program with Dave as the speaker. I was told it focused on chemicals and pesticides.

Now I don't know what to think...  I've heard from day one that it is pesticides.

http://www.ecostudies.org/events.html


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

More Chemicals More Chemicals More Chemicals.Also all these Chemicals are going into the water table.I read recently were all these Pharmacy Drugs people take are showing up in the drinking water.I think the Cure is worse than the Affliction.I think when you treat your bees feed them corn syrup move them many times feed them pollen substitute you should not be supprised by there Demise.Treating for mites has made resistant mites weak bees and polluted wax and honey.I choose to go the other way.I use no treatments of any kind use starter strips,I go to great lengths to let the bees survive or succumb on ther own.All my bees are captured swarms,or cut outs.I have good results.I know beekeepers who treat and have hives die.What the heck I have fewer hives die by not treating my bees and useing small and natural cell.
kirkobeeo


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

You know how it works Bjorn. We don't need to change our life styles anymore, just take a pill!!! 

Everything will be just fine.........


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

kirk-o said:


> I read recently were all these Pharmacy Drugs people take are showing up in the drinking water.


It's more than just this. Turns out in some places the fish downstream of wastewater treatment plant discharges are predominantly one sex (can't remember which one), due to either the drugs or the water temperature or both, which really screws up their reproduction rate.


----------



## pgayle (Jan 27, 2008)

This is very interesting. Do you have a reference to any of their published research about this drug? The article didn't really go into detail about what is nor the mechanism. 

I don't even know if IAPV is an RNA virus or a DNA virus, or what it does once it gets inside the bee. 

This may be like the many "cure for cancer" articles that show up in the press, with a medical writer that doesn't really grasp the science, and practical application, if any, many years away.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Beeologics' solution, Remebee, utilizes a mechanism called RNA interference*

Is this the same procedure use for human cancer ?
Perhaps so.
Just a thought.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*"Hackenberg provided us the hives and the bees for the trials in Pennsylvania .*

:thumbsup:Go David H.
Thank you for your help.
Ernie


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

*I normally avoid rants but...*

"Hackenberg provided us the hives and the bees for the trials in Pennsylvania as did Mendez in Florida," says Ben-Chanoch. "It was a great sacrifice because these beekeepers were already hurting -- these hive were planned for revenue generation and the replacement cost for this size of fully populated hive is substantial." 

1) weak and dying hives
2) he runs fully depreciated equipment
3) I smell money rather than science
4) Is it about science, opinions or marketable products? 
5) agriculture in general and beekeeping specifically is already awash in snake oil


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

BjornBee said:


> Now I don't know what to think...  I've heard from day one that it is pesticides.
> 
> http://www.ecostudies.org/events.html


Ouch..I feel Ocham's razor cutting deep


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I am also very interested in the proposed mechanism of Remebee from Beeologics. It is difficult for me to believe that ingested RNAi's can target cells infected with IAPV. If anyone finds a scientific paper that describes Remebee mode of action please pass it along. I already understand RNAi technology but simply don't know how it is supposed to work through ingestion.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

aspera writes:
5) agriculture in general and beekeeping specifically is already awash in snake oil

tecumseh:
yessss.....


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have found no other contributions to support this in any journels that I get.
Clint


----------

